# Need help finding walnut shells



## monstermakerswife (Mar 13, 2009)

I need to find walnut shells for the floor of my infestation corridor and can't seem to find a supplier. Does anyone know where i can get this or some other crunchy floor material?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never tried. But you could try sand blasting supplies.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am guessing you are going for the walking on bugs sound. Ground walnut shells may be to fine and not crunch well. Peanut shells do really well. Even if you bought them in bulk (50lb bag) the cost might not be to bad. Raw or roasted wont matter. Going to be messy though.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

And don't forget that kind of stuff also is a favorite amount mice and rats....now that might go well with Halloween!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What about using packing peanuts? They have a nice squish and crunch sound.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Corn flakes...corn flakes make nice crunchy sounds...mmmm...corn flakes


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you have a Texas RoadHouse nearby they should have loads of peanut shells around.

Be aware - you should post a warning sign that the haunt contains nut shells (walnut, peanut or otherwise) so that you don't get sued by someone with a severe allergy to nuts.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

My wife bought a bag of critter crunch which is just walnut shells from Oak Island several years ago, I have used it on the floor of the cockroach room every year and still have plenty for years to come.

I don't remember how much it cost.


----------



## monstermakerswife (Mar 13, 2009)

*Walnut shells*

Thanks to all for your suggestions. Not sure yet what I'll use but will try all suggestions.


----------



## ZombieGreg (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with the post from bradbaum-- "critter crunch" from Oak Island works great. I think it's a little on the pricey side but totally worth it.


----------

